# www.TankPlanters.com



## OverStocked

nice work Devin. Hope business is doing well.


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey thanks Justin.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Well done!!


----------



## sapphoqueen

nice site!
nice stuff and products !
good job!


----------



## hydrophyte

Thanks you guys. 

We are working on more new planter sizes and substrate options. There are a couple of larger models that will be nice for discus setups and the like. 

I am also trying to figure out a best way to configure the TankPlanters.com site. I might just end up purchasing an ecommerce WordPress theme(??). Does anybody know about any free themes out there good for online stores?


----------



## hydrophyte

I'm working on more new products. This is the Tank Planters Large Planter 2-pack.










This new larger planter size (~3" wide) is especially nice for growing swordplants, crypts and aponogeton. It could be handy for discus setups or for controlling the size of plants that can get to be too large. I don't quite have it in the online store, but it will be there soon.


----------



## msnikkistar

When it comes to e-commerce, I wouldn't risk any of the "free" themes out there unless they use paypal as their only means of payment.

Judging from your site, you have experience with using paypal carts, so you could always do that as well.

You also have the other option of using godaddy hosting and e-commerce as well. It would cost you roughly $20 dollars a month for the hosting and shopping cart. The shopping cart is pretty darn nice and user friendly the last time I researched it. It even shows customers updated quantity information if I remember correctly.


----------



## hydrophyte

For now I am just going to stick with the PayPal cart. I could probably just use hand-made html or whatever blog theme for that, but I thought that it could be handy to have a smoother and better looking ecommerce theme that I could add more functionality to later on.

I forgot to mention that the Large Planters 2-pack also includes a bag of the new gravel substrate with plenty of material to plant them up. This gravel includes soil-based grains that provide a long-term nutrient source.


----------



## msnikkistar

Well even if you just used the paypal cart, it could smoothly be transitioned into the godaddy cart, as they can use paypal as a payment form.


----------



## hydrophyte

Do I have to put NASCAR stuff all over the site if I use the godaddy cart? :icon_wink:


----------



## msnikkistar

LOL, only if you use their "free" hosting. lol They have some cheap hosting packages.


----------



## Finalplay10

Idk ... if you get some Danica Patrick pictures on your site I may visit more often ... Just throwing it out there ... !


----------



## hydrophyte

I can imagine some really silly Photoshopping with planted aquariums + NASCAR.


----------



## msnikkistar

Oh, I am soooo doing that.


----------



## hydrophyte

I stuck a sales thread for that new planter size in Swap N Shop. Here's the link.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/114657-fs-tank-planters-large-planter-2-a.html



*


----------



## mistergreen

I'm going to jump into building an ecommerce site from the bottom up. I can give you pointers when I'm done.

I was going to use paypal/et al too but I think leaving my site to paypal may distract from my brand and I'm not shipping anything. So, it's up to what you want. Paypal may be perfect for your needs.


----------



## hydrophyte

PayPal has worked out pretty well for the Riparium Supply site. It is easy enough to manage and it will be good enough for starting out.


----------



## hydrophyte

Tonight I got a little setup going in a 10 gallon with various plants in Tank Planters, a spiral CF in a chicken lamp and one of those new Pierce CO2 systems.










This is no aquascape. I just want to grow some plants. I'll add a few more plants and then some gravel to cover the bottom and hide the planters.


----------



## hydrophyte

Here's another quick view of the plants that I have going in that 10.










Swords and crypts grow happily in Tank Planters. Some of these specimens ahve been rooted in their planters for a couple of months and are still delvoping new leaves and roots.


----------



## RipariumGuy

Just setup a Planter in my 40gB... They are AwEsOmE!

-Good construction
-Cheap
-Very easy to hide
-Perfect for Ripariums and low/medium light setups

Another great product from Riparium Supply!


----------



## hydrophyte

Thanks Jake. I'm glad you liked that thing. It looked like it would work well in that new setup of yours with an Amazon sword or something like that.

I just put together a quick video and here is the link. I am going to have more of these on the way.

*16-X-10 Tank Planters I*





*


----------



## hydrophyte

Tank Planters now available at SweetAquatics.com. Follow this link...

*http://www.sweetaquatics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=178_179*


----------



## Nue

these are super cool. Think I may pick up a few. So you sit them on the substrate or can you bury it to, is there ways for roots to escape through the bottom? I would like to control some swords!


----------



## hydrophyte

Yep these are nice for plants like Amazon sword to keep them from growing so big and sending roots everywhere. 

You can bury and hide them if your substrate is deep enough. If the top of the planter is still exposed you can also hide it by positioning a few shorter foreground plants in front.

There is currently no Tank Planter model with extra holes in the sides or bottom. It is advantageous to have the sealed planter because this helps to keep the ferts and roots inside.

These two SNS offers with reduced S&H charges are still good if you might like to try some out. 

*Tank Planters Large Planter 2-pack- $2 Shipping*

*Tank Planters Mini Garden Combo Pack - Free Shipping!*

And they also have the Large Planter 2-pack there in the SweetAquatics.com online store.


----------



## Nue

Thanks. I think this idea is amazing. I will be ordering some soon!


----------



## hydrophyte

I am putting together another little setup with a few specimen plants in Tank Planters. Here is the link to the journal thread over in the Nano Tanks forum...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122209-2-gallon-vase-hobby-lobby-atop.html


----------



## seadreamer

While I don't keep goldfish, I do hang out at a goldfish forum. Goldfish are quite the re-decorator and chokers-on-gravel types apparently, and I immediately thought how wonderful these would be for the goldie lovers who can't do plants in gravel.

How spill proof are these? Goldies like to knock potted plants about.


----------



## RipariumGuy

seadreamer said:


> While I don't keep goldfish, I do hang out at a goldfish forum. Goldfish are quite the re-decorator and chokers-on-gravel types apparently, and I immediately thought how wonderful these would be for the goldie lovers who can't do plants in gravel.
> 
> How spill proof are these? Goldies like to knock potted plants about.


From my experience, they will not spill! roud:


----------



## RipariumGuy

Like the new banner!


----------



## hydrophyte

Thanks Jake! I hope to get those other site updates done pretty soon, but there is always so little time in the day.

I have that fridge top setup looking pretty good. The plants are real happy in there. I should post a photo update for that one.


----------



## hydrophyte

The tank Planters link is dead now while I move the Riparium Supply site, but here is a quick picture that I got of my 2-gallon vase setup.










Those aquarium plants in there have all been thriving for months in Tank Planters.


----------

